# Born alone, die alone !



## eljedi

Hello, i asked various friends on the facesite you might Know, i can't stand with a final translation and the websites are definitely rubbish, i did swear ont using them anymore but the truth i was hurrying. Betterave thanatos mistaking, i do prefer ask you, thanks for your consideration : "born alone, die alone" is my sentence to translate ! Cheers!


----------



## LilianaB

No problem, czlowiek sam sie rodzi i sam umiera. You need the diacritics, though. I am sorry.


----------



## eljedi

Yes ! I guess on the e of sie maybe anither one !! Please tell me ?? Thanks a lot anyway


----------



## LilianaB

Człowiek sam się rodzi i sam umiera.


----------



## eljedi

What about the song of mr PiH-Rodzisz się i umierasz sam !! If That the same, i also found urodzony jedyny , umieraja jedyny -> plus the accents

Urodzil sie sam umiera Sam was the translation of m'y friend from hungary who speaks polish a bit


----------



## eljedi

Thanks u save my Life
Muchisssimass gracias !!!


----------



## eljedi

?? So what do my sentences mean ? Is there just a difference of person ?


----------



## BezierCurve

Hi.

Rodzisz się i umierasz sam  = You are born alone and you die alone
Urodził się sam umiera sam = He was born alone he dies alone

Your "born alone, die alone" would be "urodzony samotnym, umieraj samotnie", with imperative in the second part. But I'm not sure if this is what you're looking for.


----------



## eljedi

Indeed i don't really mean inperative. Rather kind of self-talking if you Know what i mean


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> No problem, czlowiek sam sie rodzi i sam umiera. You need the diacritics, though. I am sorry.


"Człowiek rodzi się i umiera *samotnie*." is a better translation, I think. You could also use "samotny".
"Sam" is a word with at least to meanings: "alone" and "by himself". If you use "sam" then you create an ambiguity.


----------



## LilianaB

This is a direct translation, but it cannot be used as a slogan, I think. A slogan is what eljedi wanted, I think.


----------



## LilianaB

Ben Jamin said:


> "Człowiek rodzi się i umiera *samotnie*." is a better translation, I think. You could also use "samotny".
> "Sam" is a word with at least to meanings: "alone" and "by himself". If you use "sam" then you create an ambiguity.


You are right, if you say sam, people may ask you: what about the twins? What about the medical personnel?
Sam may also mean, by himself, without help.


----------

